# Can't stream live TV while your receiver is in use?



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Snow is blocking my satellite dish today, so I tried watching on my tablet using the DirecTV app. It was working fine for cable channels like CNN and MSNBC, but when I try to watch any of the local channels I get the error "Can't watch live TV because your receiver is in use" or it will just say the content can't be viewed at this time. Any suggestions?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I tested this earlier was working fine . Try turning Wi-Fi off or restarting main stb .


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

dtv757 said:


> I tested this earlier was working fine . Try turning Wi-Fi off or restarting main stb .


Turning WiFi off on what? The DVR is configured with a wired connection. It rebooted last night while we were watching a recorded show, but it still isnt working properly. Right now I can view channel 5, but channel 46 gives an error that I am already streaming to another mobile device, which isn't the case.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

the2130 said:


> Turning WiFi off on what? The DVR is configured with a wired connection. It rebooted last night while we were watching a recorded show, but it still isnt working properly. Right now I can view channel 5, but channel 46 gives an error that I am already streaming to another mobile device, which isn't the case.


So what I did on my mobile device (Samsung S7) 
Was launch the directv app and it worked .

Test 1 was at home on Wi-Fi. (Which is why I mentioned turn Wi-Fi off ... [on phone or tablet] )

Test 2 I was out to lunch (not at home) at a restaurant and tested the directv app and it worked again no issues via Verizon 4g LTE.

I have never had the issue u mentioned above are you logged in on multiple devices ??

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> So what I did on my mobile device (Samsung S7)
> Was launch the directv app and it worked .
> 
> Test 1 was at home on Wi-Fi. (Which is why I mentioned turn Wi-Fi off ... [on phone or tablet] )
> ...


I also just tested watching my local fox station on my 4k genie mini and also via directv app ( at same time )

0 issues .

So you may need to reset your box and or call 800 531 5000

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

The DVR has already been reset, so that's not the issue. The only device where I'm running the DirecTV app is my tablet. Disabling WiFi on the tablet means it can't communicate with the router, so it would have no connectivity to run the DirecTV app. 

The issue only affects certain local channels, not all of them. Channel 5 works, but I usually get the errors I mentioned on other channels. I can access cable channels without issue. I'm pretty sure this is a DirecTV issue relating to local channel access.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, I figured it out. It's the same issue I was having a few months ago, when channel 5 was the only local channel I could stream. It started when I signed up for AT&T's fiber Internet service and I had to switch from using my DirecTV login to my AT&T login in order to consolidate billing and get a $10/month discount on the Internet service. Suddenly I couldn't stream local channels, and the CSRs I spoke to were no help. Then I found an article online about registering the DVR. Once I re-registered it using my AT&T login, the problem went away and I could stream all of the local channels.

I think the DirecTV app may been logged in with cached DirecTV credentials. I logged out and logged back in with my AT&T credentials, re-registered the DVR, and now I can stream the other local channels.


----------

